# Show us your dewlap! (Open to does & bucks)



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2011)

I know - bucks aren't supposed to have dewlaps...but you never know....

Anyway - thanks to Must_Love_Pets for the idea for this thread.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my very first doe. I just love her dewlap. She kicks it when she is out and about. I am sure she burns calories just grooming herself, she flips that thing around to make sure she cleans every inch of her.

I get exhausted just watching her.

Big Bertha





:biggrin2:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

How can any bunny compete with Big Bertha? 

This is Becky and her little dew lap. It's crooked because she has a slight head tilt.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mocka





Tiger


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 22, 2011)

Flynn has a little itty bitty one.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 22, 2011)

Big Bertha that is some muff. Wow!! Flynn and Becky's are cute as buttons. I love the colours on the above guys. Incredible. Nice call Julie, we needed some fun time.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 22, 2011)

I needed some amusement and a good smile :biggrin2:

I love seeing all the adorables bunbuns dewies!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2011)

This is Lily - one of the two New Zealand girls I rescued from the feed store (they were turned into him full-grown and I knew they wouldn't get pet homes in this area).

Her sister Rosita has an equally impressive dewlap (I just love dewlaps)

[align=center]
















[/align]


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 23, 2011)

Not my bun but one we like to giggle at none the less:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the function of a dewlap? Is it to give more area for a doe to pull fur from?


----------



## farmerchick (Sep 10, 2011)

this is from my company photoshoot. Sophie boasting her huge dew lap


----------



## Yield (Sep 11, 2011)

Silas is my only bunbun with a NOTICEABLE dewlap. c: i call it his beard!






sabriel's is noticeable only when he wears his harness or something else like it XD





solara's shows up A LOT when i put her in this cute sweater.. XD





one more pic of silas's beard <3





like a personal head-rest! XD

(i have resized pics on photobucket, it'll take a little while for them to go to a smaller size, i promise <3)


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 11, 2011)

I know bucks aren't really supposed to have dewlaps, but sometimes it looks a bit like he has one.

Pippin 6 months






Merry 4 months


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 15, 2011)

There have been several private requests sent to me for Fraggles to be included on here. Just so everyone knows Fraggles is against "baring her dewlap" like some kind of centerfold in a issue of "playbuck". Asking Fraggles to bare all is offences to her delicate lady like nature


----------



## abneyn (Nov 23, 2012)

Stitch! His dewlap is pretty small, hes about 10 months old. This picture doesnt do it justice, it looks bigger in real life, lol!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Heres Gracie's dewlap






And Olivia's


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 27, 2012)

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205456_372115579548050_915693610_n.jpg
This is Alice's dewlap


----------



## shananagrams (Nov 27, 2012)

Penny


----------



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is Foo's dewlap.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 27, 2012)

I love looking through this thread, dewlaps are so cute! Shame I don't have any to add to it.:innocent


----------



## Watts76 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pepper's dewlap!


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 2, 2013)

I need to find a good picture of Heidi showing her's off - she puts all your dewlaps to shame! XD She has such a huge dewlap, it worried me at first that she was overweight but apparently she isn't. She's just pleasantly plump - especially in her dewlap!

Will be back.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 2, 2013)

Polly's dewlap looks like a fur coat. She's a classy woman.

Harper has one too but its really small.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## oliver&penelope (Jan 18, 2014)

P

I think her dewlap will get a lot bigger, she is only 6 months old.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 19, 2014)

I just love dewlaps, don't have any to show as only have boys. Big Bertha, that is some dewlap to beat haha.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 7266

Hehe she's so darn chubby.


----------

